# green tree frog information



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 22, 2009)

Im getting two gtf's in a week.Years ago i had one but im just asking for information on what people use and find best.
* so for flooring i find fake grass great..anyone used the fine repti bark or peat moss? anything you find good?

* Size of the cage was another one i was thinking of but im useing a 3 foot fish tank for 2 so that should be enough room.what kind of sizes do you use?

* Finally water,ill be using a big water bowl and it will be changed daily,does anyone use pumps? ect.
Anything else you would love to add pics or info would be nice.
cheers


----------



## nat0810 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gday Jordan.

I keep 2 in a 3 footer, so the size f the enclosure is fine.

As for the flooring, i used to use exoterra tropical plantation soil (plants love it) topped with the reptibark. I just changed the bark to washed river pebble as i felt it looked better.

For the water, i had a bowl, but i got sick of changing it every day, so i partitioned off 1/3 of the floor for a pond @ 10cm deep. I run a small aquarium filter, and change water once a week.

Nat


----------



## Inlandtaipan078 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gday I keep them in A 3ft fishtank with riverstones cactus driftwood and A bowl of water A frogbowl of all things and A uv tube they seem to be doing really well I feed them flies and crickets maybe worms as soon as I find out what breed of worm are fatal for them.
Hope this helps.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks nat and inland.


----------



## twodogs (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi
i have 6 green tree frogs, that are nearly 2 years old.
I keep them in an enclosure 2 foot wide by 1 foot deep by 2 foot high.
i have a plastic surface about half the enclosure wide, the rest is river stones with 3 inches of water, with a waterfall.
I'll upload some photos as soon as i can.


----------



## kab_65 (Feb 25, 2009)

This is my tank.
It has an aquarium heater in the water, a heat mat at the back towards one end and an overhead filter which comes out on top of the log forming a bit of a waterfall.


----------



## killahcrow (Feb 25, 2009)

do you find keeping these guys rewarding? Because i have heard some people say they are boering? do males croke all night?? awesome setup i have the same tank im thinking of kicking the fish out now haha


----------



## Hooglabah (Feb 25, 2009)

gtf are the bomb diggity 

i use a high water enclosure so its 18L"x18w"x24h" with bottom full of water i'll put some piccies up in this thread tonight when i get home i like to use lots of water cuz it really keeps the humidity high wich they love and its easy as to induce breeding and keep them warm it also allows for a more creative enclosure with...... FISH IN THE BOTTOM.

I use aquarium gravel as a sustrate.... i really should put more in there


----------



## killahcrow (Feb 25, 2009)

awesome yeah chuck some picks up if ya get a chance


----------



## southwazza (Feb 25, 2009)

i love green tree frogs, but i cant stand the sound of crickets churping all the time, they are some great looking enclosure's btw


----------

